# London and Birmingham Riots



## jiggy (Aug 8, 2011)

So, there are some pretty heavy riots going on in London at the moment. Fires and looting and the like.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14435251

...

I can see the smoke from Croydon from my flat. How are my fellow London cubers? Anyone in Birmingham?


----------



## Edam (Aug 8, 2011)

http://birminghamriots2011.tumblr.com/

Kinda hard to work out whats going on in Birmingham, trying to work it out. I think there's looting going on, but less fires. From the pictures I've seen there's a pretty good police presence in the middle of town.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm technically not it London, but I work there every day.

From what I have seen in the press, the old bill should be given free reign to unleash hell on them. There was footage of a fella, he brazenly bowled up to the old bill line, about 6ft away, and launched a brick. Why the hell did that line not open up, swallow him in, and kick ten bells out of the [email protected]? over a 100 arrests were made apparently - but what will they get? A slap on the wrist, don't do it again. A softly softly approach will not work - hence the copycat riots. They should go in hard and fast. Let the dogs on them, let the mounted police trample them, the lot. As for the looters - when they are found out, they should be banged up. Not 2weeks suspended, I'm talking months. Thieving little ****s.
Talking to my other halfs old man, he said a lot of similarities can be drawn to the 1970/80s riots. Tensions running high from recession etc. Back then political correctness and human rights wouldn't have got in the way of these ***** getting a bloody good hiding.

On a lighter note, I'm glad the familys living above the burnt out buildings made it out safe though.


----------



## Escher (Aug 8, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I'm technically not it London, but I work there every day.
> 
> From what I have seen in the press, the old bill should be given free reign to unleash hell on them. There was footage of a fella, he brazenly bowled up to the old bill line, about 6ft away, and launched a brick. Why the hell did that line not open up, swallow him in, and kick ten bells out of the [email protected]? over a 100 arrests were made apparently - but what will they get? A slap on the wrist, don't do it again. A softly softly approach will not work - hence the copycat riots. They should go in hard and fast. Let the dogs on them, let the mounted police trample them, the lot. As for the looters - when they are found out, they should be banged up. Not 2weeks suspended, I'm talking months. Thieving little ****s.
> Talking to my other halfs old man, he said a lot of similarities can be drawn to the 1970/80s riots. Tensions running high from recession etc. Back then political correctness and human rights wouldn't have got in the way of these ***** getting a bloody good hiding.
> ...


 
They are similar in some senses, but it's very obvious that the 70s/80s riots were a lot more ideology based... These riots seem to be the product of an age with none (thank New Labour for the convergence of the right and left wing). Heh.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 8, 2011)

Hang in there Jiggy and try not to get involved.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 8, 2011)

Happening not too far where I live. Tbh, pretty scary


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 8, 2011)

Escher said:


> They are similar in some senses, but it's very obvious that the 70s/80s riots were a lot more ideology based... These riots seem to be the product of an age with none (thank New Labour for the convergence of the right and left wing). Heh.


 
I agree, mate. We have New Labour to thank for many things.


----------



## Dene (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the riots are mainly just morons that are able to get away with it. The rioters clearly don't even care about the original purpose of the protest. If the police knuckled down it would stop.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 8, 2011)

Live news and videos here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14449675
I have been watching this for more than 3 hours. It seems there are also some violence happening in Leeds. Some stupid youths are gathering people using social networks. It shouldn't be that difficult for the police to prevent new riots from happening (or at least gathering). Why the hell do they just change forming lines without doing any actual move...



Dene said:


> I think the riots are mainly just morons that are able to get away with it. The rioters clearly don't even care about the original purpose of the protest. If the police knuckled down it would stop.


Obviously they never cared about the protest. It was just a great chance for them to do some free robbing and wreaking stuff. The police should have done something 2 days ago but now they were just still forming lines...


----------



## Escher (Aug 8, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I agree, mate. We have New Labour to thank for many things.


 
I'm sure I'll be saying the same about the Tories in 3 years, and Labour in another 5/10


----------



## jiggy (Aug 8, 2011)

Edam said:


> http://birminghamriots2011.tumblr.com/
> 
> Kinda hard to work out whats going on in Birmingham, trying to work it out. I think there's looting going on, but less fires. From the pictures I've seen there's a pretty good police presence in the middle of town.


 
My flatmate did his Masters in Birmingham, this seems to be what we're hearing from some of his friends too.



Cubenovice said:


> Hang in there Jiggy and try not to get involved.


 Hahahaha! Cheers, mate! I'll do exactly that! The riots were closer to me earlier today, but I don't think any of the nasty stuff has come close to where I live yet...



James Ludlow said:


> I agree, mate. We have New Labour to thank for many things.


Yeah, you might be right. Personally, I think most of these people are just out for a bit of a riot. On the news earlier I watched a handful of people looting a liquor store - sounds more like a party to me.


----------



## flan (Aug 9, 2011)

My dads staying in hackney all week, I asked earlier if he saw anything and he said he saw lots of helis etc but no riots(yet). that was hours ago and its a bit late to call him now but ill ask tomorrow.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 9, 2011)

We can add to our list *Liverpool*, *Nottingham *and *Bristol*. All of which also saw riots last night. I believe we have a couple of cubers in Bristol, Charlie Cooper and Toad at least, right?


My flatmate and I stayed up pretty late last night watching the news roll in. At one point we could see a handful of cars on fire across the river from us and right now I can see smoke over North-East London, but I'm not sure what's going on there...

Pretty mental. I can't believe that with all this going on, I still don't have an excuse not to go in to work today! ; ) Nothing too close to us last night.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 9, 2011)

I live in Peckham in London. On the high street someone set fire to a lingerie shop, police did not even let in a fire engine to deal with until hours later. These people don't even know what they are fighting for, they just want to feel big against the police. Lots of looting in Primark, Tescos and even Iceland as well.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 9, 2011)

If the response to the violence is even more violence from the authorities where many get injured or killed, I suspect that things would get worse.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 9, 2011)

Pathetic lowlife scum taking advantage of the situation and stealing.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 9, 2011)

fazdad said:


> If the response to the violence is even more violence from the authorities where many get injured or killed, I suspect that things would get worse.


 
If that is what it takes, then that is what it takes. As I said in a previous post, a softly softly approach won't work. 
We can't just let them get on, because next time they have grievances, the same will happen. 
If it carries on, someone innocent will die. Let's cut the ****, and do something.

There was a bully in my son's class, and instead of punishing him, the kids that he was bullying had to apologise to him! Too many do good pacifists, who believe everyone counts have already ruined this country, let's get this straight - anyone who wants to act like these pricks does not count, and should have what's coming to them. 

James


----------



## r_517 (Aug 9, 2011)

so here's another day, the violence continues and enlarges. police are still forming lines... i can't imagine when olympic games come next year, will the security still be like this


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 9, 2011)

All the little bar stewards who have been nicked have been remanded in feltham young offenders. 

Just found out, my next door neighbour who is a screw there, and was supposed to finish at nine, is working through the night as its all kicking off there.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 9, 2011)

manchester got hit today

****


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 9, 2011)

Marshall law please.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> manchester got hit today
> 
> ****


 
Yups, looks like Manchester got the worst of it this evening. London seems to have taken the night off. Even so, still hearing sirens all the time.

I saw this today...really uncool.









Edit:


jiggy said:


> ...I can see smoke over North-East London, but I'm not sure what's going on there...


This was the Sony warehouse, it was burning all day and probably still is now.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 9, 2011)

jiggy said:


> youtube


feel really bad to see so many scums doing these s*** rampantly in the daytime i wonder what the government will think of if they see these vids


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 10, 2011)

jiggy said:


> _*Video of rioters stealing from injured boy*_


Everything in his bag was probably already stolen.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 10, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Everything in his bag was probably already stolen.


I don't think that's really the point. =/


----------



## TrueLikeApples (Aug 10, 2011)

The Smiths prophesied this.


----------

